# Frage: Wo baue ich meine AIO WaKü ein?



## Gamer18CJ (12. Dezember 2019)

*Frage: Wo baue ich meine AIO WaKü ein?*

Ich habe mir zu meinem neuen PC Setup eine AiO WaKü von NZXT gegönnt.
Genauer gesagt die NZXT X52 V2 in 240mm.

Meine Frage lautet:

An die Front oder nach oben?
Da hat irgendwie jeder eine andere Meinung zu. Zur Zeit tendiere ich eher nach vorne, da dieKühlleistung doch besser sein soll als Sie nach vorne zu setzen. Allerdings möchte ich meine 2080Ti auch nicht zu warm werden lassen... Also wäre vielleicht doch oben besser oder nicht?
Genug Platz ist auf jeden Fall bei beiden Optionen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für Eure Ideen und Ratschläge !

Grüße Gamer18CJ


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Frage: Wo baue ich meine AIO WaKü ein?*

In den Deckel und ausblasend.
ABER: Welches Case genau und was sind denn noch für Lüfter verbaut?
Gruß T.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Frage: Wo baue ich meine AIO WaKü ein?*

Und was für eine CPU soll gekühlt werden?


----------



## GEChun (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Frage: Wo baue ich meine AIO WaKü ein?*

Kommt auf das Case an, ich würde sie aber grundsätzlich nie vorne einbauen, macht den gesamten PC Innenraum viel zu Warm...

Möglich wäre, wenn dein Case es erlaubt sie in die Seite einzubauen wie bei meinem Lian Li O11 Dynamic, dass ist ganz gut weil die Frischluft dann vor die Graka und die CPU Kühlung kommt.

Ansonsten an den Deckel, ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm, die CPU kriegt immer noch sehr viel Kühlleistung ab da die Luft ja nicht mal Lauwarm sein sollte die oben ankommt, starke Front Belüftung aber erforderlich dafür!


----------



## Gamer18CJ (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Frage: Wo baue ich meine AIO WaKü ein?*

Wenn ich meinen High Tower nehme, den es leider nicht mehr gibt und ich keine Ahnung hab wie der heißt, kommen zusätzlich hinten ein Silent Wings 3 mit 1600Rpm rein und vorne bzw oben dann 2x  Pure Wings 2 1000Rpm.

Sollte ich den Antec Gamer Dark Avenger  DA601  Mid-Tower nehmen, passen die 140mm Lüfter leider nicht und es würde 1x Pure Wings 2 mit 1500Rpm werden und 3 bzw 2 (je nach Position des Radiators) Inter Tech Argus RS01 1200Rpm ..



CPU ist der Ryzen 7 3800X.


----------

